# master?



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

is there some kind of requirement of verifiable field expierience to take JW/masters test in most/some /any states? seems any good "test-taker" can be a master elec. i've been doing this stuff since 1976 and i see more guys in their 20's with masters lic. used to be there was no substitute for expierience. dont know now. comments . thanks. PAUL


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

In the few areas that require a license around here it is five years verifiable experience, and they do check.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Texas requires 8000 hrs for JM and 12,000 hrs for master, collected at a rate of no more than 2000 hrs per year, to take the test.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

sounds like Michigan and Texas have the same hour requirements but we toss the fact the the hours have to be under the watchful eye of a Michigan master electrician.

each of the levels also have a state proctored test.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was 21 when I got my first masters, was I ready expierence wise....NO, but I studied and met the standards.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here it is 7 years under a licensed Master electrician. You need a letter from the Master/Masters, including license #, when you apply to take the test.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

In MASS You need 8000 working hours and 600 school hours for a JM license. Only counts 40 hours a week to, no overtime, so it takes roughly 4 years of 40 hours weeks under a licensed guy. Then i thought it was another 150 hour course to go for your masters? I could be wrong.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are the current requirements to sit for a test in Maine;

*Journeyman - *Complete at least 8,000 hours of service as a licensed apprentice or helper and satisfactorily complete a program of study comprising 576 hours as approved by the Electricians' Examining Board or from an accredited institution. The 576 hours shall consist of 225 hours of required study, including an approved course of not less than 45 hours in the current National Electrical Code; and 351 hours of elective study, comprised of all trade-related electives or 225 hours of trade-related courses and 135 hours of degree-related courses

*Master - *Complete at least 4,000 hours of service as a journeyman electrician or at least 12,000 hours of experience in electrical installations, as defined in section 1101, and complete a program of study comprising 576 hours as approved by the Electricians' Examining Board or from an accredited institution. The 576 hours shall consist of 450 hours of required study, including a course of not less than 45 hours in the current National Electrical Code and 126 hours of degree-related courses. 

The requirements for the hours have to be under the direct supervision of a Master Electrician, and if you count OT hours you need to have notarized verification of anything over 2,000 hours in a year.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

In Colorado all experience needs to be verified by an employer, and Colorado requires apprentices be registered. Colorado has 3 types of licenses.

A residential electrician, or house wireman, requires a minimum of 2 years and 4000 hours. If you get 4000 hours in 18 months you still need 6 more months of experience to sit to test. 

Journeyman requires 4 years and 8000 hours with a minimum of 4000 hours in commercial and/or industrial.

Master has requirements of journeyman's plus a year of planning and layout. Or, graduation from an approved trade school AND 8000 hours experience. Or, an electrical engineering degree and 2000 hours practical experience.

A contractor must have a master signed to the company (or be one themselves). A house wireman can wire 1 to 4 unit residential units without direct supervision by a journeyman but can't work on anything else without supervision or supervise others. You have to be a signed master to authorize pulling a permit.

There is a fairly simple renewal test every 2 years for all types.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

In S.C. , you just need to pass the psi test. Then take an open book buisn / law test 
I dont think the expeirience section is checked. I know of 1 guy who couldnt pass it, so he sent his wife in. She passed. Its almost comical

After that, you just have to be the mech contractor holding the elctrical license. You can have as many people as you want working , and wiring---- with no supervision.
I know of some companies that , the owner has a license, and lives in L.A.
He has a whole bunch of spanish guys wiring a ton of houses, ( im talking hundreds ) 
I heard the guy just bought a yaht. Ridiculous , isnt it ?? The state doesnt care a bit.
Some people have a "specialty " license instead. That is 5000 dollar limit on the worth of a job. Cracker Jack box license. There are a few companies that only have this license, and do 300 unit projects.I hate even trying to bid against some of these guys. There is zero enforcment down south here. I am glad Georgia is much different.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> Texas requires 8000 hrs for JM and 12,000 hrs for master, collected at a rate of no more than 2000 hrs per year, to take the test.


 
The same goes for the state of Michigan.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Wisconsin it is 5000 hours for the journeyman and 7000 hours for the master. 1000 hours per year limit to be applied. So it is 7 years experience and an incredibly tough test for the masters here. We have a 17% passing rate for the masters test, I actually passed on my first attempt at it. You don't have to be a journeyman to take the masters here, I was never a journeyman.

Jeff


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

kawaikfx400 said:


> In MASS You need 8000 working hours and 600 school hours for a JM license. Only counts 40 hours a week to, no overtime, so it takes roughly 4 years of 40 hours weeks under a licensed guy. Then i thought it was another 150 hour course to go for your masters? I could be wrong.


It's been a while:
I think now it is 10,000 hrs (5 yrs apprentice under a license, (jw or master) 2000 hrs per yr max. (overtime counts), they check and varify all W-2s (tax ppers), you must be in a state recognised program (registerd).Then test.
thats a Journeymans ticket.

Master: 1) hold the journeymans for 1 yr, (12 months) and an additional 150 hrs of class (all or mostly business and taxes-- go figure). Then test.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

In Ma its not 10000 hours, its 8000 working hours and 600 schooling hours, we had this convo last night in class.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here in N.C. you have to have 7 years of experience to take the unlimited exam.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

For NC see below

(b) Examination applicants must meet the following requirements for the specified license classifications:
(1) Limited classification. An applicant must have at least four years of experience, as defined in Rule .0202 of this Section, of which at least two years shall be primary experience. The balance of experience may be primary, secondary or both.
(2) Intermediate classification. An applicant must have at least six years of experience as defined in Rule .0202 of this Section, of which at least four years shall be primary experience. The balance of experience may be primary, secondary or both.
(3) Unlimited classification. An applicant must:
(A) have at least seven years of experience, as defined in Rule .0202 of this Section, of which at least five years shall be primary experience. The balance of experience may be primary, secondary or both.
(B) submit with the application written statements from at least two responsible persons, who are knowledgeable of the applicant's electrical experience, attesting to the applicant's ability to satisfactorily supervise and direct all electrical wiring or electrical installation work done by an electrical contracting business in the unlimited classification.​(4) Single family detached residential dwelling (SP-SFD) classification. An applicant must have at least four years of experience, as defined in Rule .0202 of this Section, of which at least two years shall be primary experience. The balance of experience may be primary, secondary or both.​


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

In CA you need four years but there is no verification, you sign an affidavit saying you are being truthful of your hours.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> In CA you need four years but there is no verification, you sign an affidavit saying you are being truthful of your hours.


If you are young they may check your verification info. Other then that it has been easy in the past to get a contractors lic. To be an employee/installer they finally have started requiring that "apprentices" be enrolled in classes and journeyman needs to take a state test to be certified as a "card carrying" journeyman. Unfortunately No one enforces the need for journeyman being certified. I see it as a method for the state stopping "roto rooter" type electrical firms from popping up and hiring just anybody to go butcher an install.


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> If you are young they may check your verification info. Other then that it has been easy in the past to get a contractors lic. To be an employee/installer they finally have started requiring that "apprentices" be enrolled in classes and journeyman needs to take a state test to be certified as a "card carrying" journeyman. Unfortunately No one enforces the need for journeyman being certified. I see it as a method for the state stopping "roto rooter" type electrical firms from popping up and hiring just anybody to go butcher an install.


You are 100% correct, it's seldom that someone knows what's going on. My C-10 test was the easiest test I've ever taken, and the "State Certified" electrician program has been a complete failure.

Another serious problem in California is no license is required for jobs under $500 and the "unlicensed declaration" requirement has been eliminated. Unlicensed contractors now outnumber licensed 5 to 1.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*master electrician*

Well in florida you wait 3 years to take the journeymans test and you have to work in the field and prove it, also with a letter from your company, then you must have a jr card for at least 2 years and prove your time at work under a master with a letter from the company before you can apply for the masters test then take a bussiness and law test and then the masters test , so its a total of 5 years working in the trade. its lots of fun but if you want to run your own shop thats what it takes. funny thing i started as a kid with my dad helping on job sites so i got lots of time in the trade and been around electrical my whole life and was a navy em3 4 years and was a electricain working in ship yards in port smith a few years before i went commercial in florida , but iam one of those young punk kids with a florida state masters just didnt want to wait .


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

kawaikfx400 said:


> In Ma its not 10000 hours, its 8000 working hours and 600 schooling hours, we had this convo last night in class.


You are correct.

8000 hrs field time (no more than 2000 hrs/year) and 600 hrs of school to be eligible to take the journeyman's test

To take the Master's exam you have to take the 150 hr master's class and hold a journeyman's license for at least a year.

edit to add: all work hrs have to be able to be verified by payroll records, apprentice have to be supervised by licensed electrician, and all school hrs have to be through a state approved course with state approved certificate as proof of completion.


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

sounds like you guys in MA have your stuff together. good goin! :thumbsup:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*master electricians*

Well just got to add this!! Worked with a few electricians who could not pass the masters test ,let me say this they ran some of the biggest projects 20 million plus electrical jobs , its all about electrical work in the field ,that masters doesnt mean a thing its just so one can prove they understand the nec code and how to use it by a block test . one may have it but it takes years to use it wisely. not to offend anyone take care best to ya :thumbsup:


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

its 7 1/2 years here in new york.


----------



## nflniles (Oct 17, 2011)

*Mich. Master's Course*

New Member, 

Just need suggestions on best Course material to buy, or download for Mich. masters elec. exam? Have been a Maintenance/Union Counstruction elect. for about 13 years, and a little out of the course material loop.


----------

